# First Boil This Year!!!!!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This gonna be good









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You one of them butter believers?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> You one of them butter believers?


Ice is the key to good bugs.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You one of them butter believers?


Makes the mushrooms HOT. All that oil floats on top, and had some cheap crap to use up, lol. 

I dont ice em, just cool the pot down quick with the hose then let em soak for a while, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Only Money shot They got I just happen to be in it, lol. Cut my finger this morning, cracked the first one and felt the burn, so crack all the jokes ya want, haha









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn son you looking good.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww, thankya honey, but ima need a few drinks first!


Hahaha, thankyou. Feel like a million bucks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn you as skinny as sicfish. Looks good dude, never ate one but looks good.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's you on the end?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That's you on the end?


Yes Sir. 

170 lbs shed from last Feb till now









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang son, you ain't so scary now....I think I can take ya!!!! hahaha


Glad it all worked out!!! I went to that place on Creighton yesterday to get some bugs and they were closed....by the time I got to Milton (church on 90) they were closed!!! No one is cooperating with my mud bug fix!!!!!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> Dang son, you ain't so scary now....I think I can take ya!!!! hahaha
> 
> 
> Glad it all worked out!!! I went to that place on Creighton yesterday to get some bugs and they were closed....by the time I got to Milton (church on 90) they were closed!!! No one is cooperating with my mud bug fix!!!!!!!!


Remember, Cosse’s in Milton has them


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang, I wouldn't recognize you! Good on ya!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Damn son you looking good.



Looks like his Arm is in a Cast.....lol





Great Post, Looks like your Table did not disappoint...




.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Looks like his Arm is in a Cast.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Managed to cut my finger, that crawfish juice was a mother f..... so, slipped a glove on to peel em, lol


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I could stand to loose a few pounds. What’s the secret?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> I could stand to loose a few pounds. What’s the secret?


No secret, contemplated Gastric Bypass for a 3 years.... wish I had done it 10 years ago


----------

